# 150 Racing Pigeons



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

To the 150 Racing pigeons who died when their home was set alight.
Fire fighters believe that the blaze from Treherbert Wales was deliberately started
How utterly cruel Human beings can be.
You poor little Birds.
I am so sorry!
May you all R.I.P and fly freely at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

Oh that is horrible to hear 
What is the matter with some people, why do they do things like this!

Poor birds.
Fly free at rainbow bridge x


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Fly free you lovely creatures.

We are all so sorry that some of this so called "human race" put no value on your life and took it so cruelly.
Maureen


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Final count I believe is 300.

Fly free, fly high to rainbow bridge xxx


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

The thoughtless cruelty that some people are capable of...


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

OMG - it beggars belief! Their owner(s) must be devastated. Let's hope there is such a thing as karma.


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

What a cruel thing to do, I only hope they died very quickly and the arsonist is found.


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Found 

AND punished-

not just given the usual "slap on the wrist " and community service.
That is no deterrent to other mindless animal abusers.
maureen


----------



## LPC (Jul 22, 2012)

...And some people claim that we humans are "superior" to other animals?! I don't think so, especially after reading about this terrible mass deliberate killing.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

That is so, so sad 

It is sad when any animal is deliberately killed, but when animals are trapped somewhere in a fire, that it just upsets me even more  especially the poor birds, how they must've just wanted to fly away and they couldn't  my animals being trapped in a fire is my absolute worst nightmare, it saddens me SO much to think of any animal suffering that fate 

RIP birds - fly free xx


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Oh my god, that's just horrendous  

How anyone could even think to do this, and how they can live with themselves knowing that they've taken so many innocent lives in probably the cruelest way possible is way beyond me. Disgusting, and I hope the scum who did this is found and has the proverbial book thrown at them.
The owner must be devastated, I know a fair few people in the bird fancy and their birds mean the world to them.

RIP little birds, fly free.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Im shocked that people can be so cruel.

RIP little birds. xxx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_omg,those poor birds, how very very cruel. unbelievable some people are. i would shut them in a shed and set fire to them !!!!!!!
R I P little birds._


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Oh god 

Fly free little ones xxxx

Words fail me!!!


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

The behaviour of 'human beings' is sometimes beyond my comprehension. My grandad kept racing pigeons and my childhood memories are full of feeding them, cleaning them out, gently cradling the chicks in my cupped hands, the softness of their feathers, the tickling of their beaks when they pecked food from my palm. It's one of the ways I was taught love and respect for animals. They are such gentle birds usually. 

I wish every child could be taught the same respect and empathy - maybe then we wouldn't have incidents like this. 

RIP poor birds.


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

LPC said:


> ...And some people claim that we humans are "superior" to other animals?! I don't think so, especially after reading about this terrible mass deliberate killing.


it sadens me when i hear some folk labelled as "animals", thats simply not right and is a slur on animals


----------

